# In Loving Memory of Rambo



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I struggle to start this post because I want so much to make this about sharing the amazing love, joy, laugher, and companionship that Rambo brought into our lives...and not make this about the sorrow of his passing. I struggle because right now we are so deep in our grief of losing him, that I don't want to do a disservice to Rambo and forget to focus on what an amazing boy he was. I don't want the last month to overshadow the last five years. So please bear with me as I work through my sorrow to share with you about our Rambo. 




It was just 5 years ago that we brought this wiggly, goofy 6 month old puppy home. I was so worried about how he would fit into our family with a 2 year old GSD, 2 cats, and a 9 month old baby. I should have known from day one that not only would Rambo fit in...he would become so central to our family that his passing leaves a gaping hole where he should be. 




Simply put, my children adored Rambo. He was their "Bobo"...a playmate, a friend, a protector, a troublemaker, a snuggle buddy and everything a young kid wishes for in a dog. He taught my older 2 how to walk because they would hang on his fluffy scruffy neck and this wild puppy would move at a snails pace so my children could learn to take their first steps. When they got older he was outside with them everyday...playing in mud piles, eating their soccer balls, swimming in the pool, and having adventures only they know about. At night, he was their pillow to rest on and their protector from the dark. He walked with them through dark hallways because Rambo made my kids brave. Where there was fun and laughter, you would find Bobo right at the center of it. He encompassed everything I would want in a best friend for my kids. And as much as my children loved him, I know Rambo loved them just as much. 





















Our girl Lily is grieving her best friend as well. So different in some ways...but their love for each other and our family made them the best of friends. He adored her in the way that only an annoying little brother can...and she adored him because you can't help but fall in love with him. 













And some of my favorites of my Rambo from over the years. 













Our last Christmas card together






And one of the last pictures I took of Rambo in his final days. I was blessed to have this boy in my life...not just for my children, but for the daily laughs and snuggles he gave me. He was so much rolled into one package...serious and silly, goofy and strong, loving and wild...it all just made him our Bobo. 





You are missed Bobo; more than I can put into words.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute to so much more than a dog....so sad to say goodbye to such a wonderful member of your family. Celebrating Rambo's contribution to your family makes such sense as he was obviously a huge part of it. Thanks for taking the time to share. I'll feel sad if you don't mind even though you posted " and not make this about the sorrow of his passing."...


SuperG


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What a beautiful tribute to a very special dog. RIP Bobo.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Kristen,
I don't know any human being who deserves (or would receive) such an incredible eulogy! What an amazing creature. Rambo's eyes were "soulful" and his spirit was gentle. He was a gift to you and your family….you guys must be pretty awesome to have been blessed with such an incredible animal to walk beside you. So sorry for your pain but you know Rambo is walking in peace and waiting to reconnect with you and your family.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

What a great dog Rambo was! Rest in Peace Handsome boy...


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow I'm lost for words,such a Loveing Boy.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am in tears right now. What a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful dog. I am so sorry for the loss of your boy. I'm sure he will never be forgotten.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh Kris -- What a shock! I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. Take good care.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry, we all understand how much it hurts! RIP Rambo


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Such a beautiful tribute to your sweet boy. The pictures you shared are beautiful and show just how much Rambo was a very special part of your family. My thoughts are with you. RIP Bobo.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

What a wonderful tribute to your handsome boy. I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious family member.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I have tears rolling down my face now...for Bobo, for you and your family and, I think, for me because I remember how much it hurt to lose my Max and I can anticipate how much it will hurt to lose Newlie. Why do we do it? I think because the love is worth even the hurt. Run free, Rambo! Your family will always remember you, beautiful boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kristin I am so sorry for your loss. Rambo was what all GSDs aspire to be but he achieved it. He was ilove with life crazy in love with children and his family. He was a true blessing.
Take care 
Maggi


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Rambo. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful tribute to a special dog. RIP Rambo.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

R.I.P. Rambo


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, such a tragedy, such a beautiful, young boy... Your Rambo will continue watching over his family... Fly with the angels Bobo and say hello to my Bobo...


----------



## gnet158 (Mar 29, 2014)

So sorry for your families loss

RIP Rambo.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That was a great tribute! My condolences on your loss!


----------



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

I'm still in utter shock that this has all happened and we are all still missing Rambo terribly; my son especially. He's so young but Rambo was his buddy and he can't seem to grasp that Rambo is truly gone. He still asks everyday when he's coming back and it hurts to tell him that he's not  I printed a beautiful picture of him that now hangs by our back door and my son gets up there and stares at it. When I ask what he's doing he just says that he's just trying to see Bobo because his heart hurts. Guts me every time. :teary:

I know with time we will all heal and our memories will be more about the fun times with him...but for now I just wish we could rewind time and have done something different that would have prevented us from losing our Bobo. I just can't help but feel like it wasn't supposed to end this way...he was such a goofy boy and I so looked forward to seeing how he would have aged to a senior...who probably would never have lost the silly boy attitude he brought to everything he did.

I thank you for your support...its hard for other people to really understand how much Bobo was a part of our family and how much we miss him.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rambo. Your pictures tell of the full and loving life he had with you and your family. Your worry of not wanting your tribute to be a disservice to his life tells the volume of love you have for your boy. And what a lucky boy to have been a part of your lives and memories! Peace to you and your family. Rest in peace Rambo.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow what a beautiful job you did, made this ole lady bawl like a baby. So sorry for your loss it's never easy but man he was loved and cherished.


----------



## Kodakp (Feb 22, 2015)

This is so beautiful. Rip Rambo what a beautiful soul.


----------

